# Selling 2008 27Rsds St. Louis Mo Area



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Trailer is in overall great shape. Items I have added are a 3000lb power jack, sureflow fan in kitchen, top drawer modification, 19" lcd tv with swivel mount, scissor stabilizer jacks, vent covers on all vents, axle flip kit,. New A/C under warranty. Will also include tyvek cover and hitch with sway control. Willing to meet within reasonable distance.can take pictures upon request. Asking $17,000 and motivated to sell. i can be reached by email, [email protected] or by cell 573-330-8twotwo6.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

just in time for the holiday weekend? Anyone?


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

bump


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Make offer. Need this gone.


----------



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

I may be interested. I'll call you later today


----------

